# Red Belt



## IcemanSK (Sep 25, 2008)

I just rented David Memet's film "Red Belt" & thought it was good. I'm interested in the thoughts of folks who train in BJJ on the fight sequences.


----------



## Dave Leverich (Sep 25, 2008)

Fun stuff, watched it last night actually.

While I did see a lot of 'Hollywood' and non-continuous footage (meaning, wth? How'd they get to there, from there). But, I took the entire thing with a grain of salt, it's meant to be a movie not a documentary etc. I liked the people they had in it, but parts of the script seemed weak or unfinished.

Overall though, good fun but wanted more technical jiujitsu and a little better script.


----------



## IcemanSK (Sep 25, 2008)

Dave Leverich said:


> Fun stuff, watched it last night actually.
> 
> While I did see a lot of 'Hollywood' and non-continuous footage (meaning, wth? How'd they get to there, from there). But, I took the entire thing with a grain of salt, it's meant to be a movie not a documentary etc. I liked the people they had in it, but parts of the script seemed weak or unfinished.
> 
> Overall though, good fun but wanted more technical jiujitsu and a little better script.


 
David Mamet, the director/writer, said that so much of JJ is lost on the screen because of the subtlties involved. They're not big movements like kicks & punches. I agree w/ the unfinished & weak parts. I didn't buy the cop/new BB did in the climax. (For example). Fo an MA flick, I thought it was good. For a film from "the great David Mamet" it wasn't really special. IMO


----------

